# Jasper's new anxious behavior



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You all know Jasper is our little guard dog...keeps us safe from mail men, ups deliveries, squirrels and chipmunks. 

Lately, Jasper jumps up very alert and heads to the door with a little grrbwuff wuff every single time we get up out of chair. Mind you this could be to get a glass of water. He quickly realizes that nothing is really going on, but I feel bad that our poor boy is so "on alert" that he never really relaxes. Cash joins in sometimes...but it is a more of Hey "what's up? " than Jasper's "must protect humans."

thoughts?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine do the same thing, x4. Every time we get up, they get up and start to bark or growl.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

"grrbwuff wuff" 

OMG you describe this perfectly - Kipling does this now and again if he's on the main floor lying down near the front door.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Is it a "boy" thing? Beau does this same thing, but not Daisy.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi only does it if there's someone actually at the door, so it's certainly not ALL boys.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes..Kipling does it if there's movement..usually across the street but he can see it through the door. He's not restless to the point where he can't relax but he sounds just like what you describe when he does it. We call it neighbourhood watch.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Milo does this whenever he thinks there's a possibility of anyone coming or leaving. Nobody mentions the word "go" in this house.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Whimsy to learn how to bark LOL....What age can I expect this??
She is 5 1/2 months


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter does the exact same thing. High alert alarm system here.....he can detect movement across the street, someone walking down the street, odd noises around the house (husband)..... Jack looks at Dexter as if to think.....Did I miss something? 

I wonder if it is an age thing????


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter use to be real quiet! Then....there were two!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily does this when someone even walks by in the hallway (condo). The building manager called and said some neighbors complained I was mortified. I read the thread about the sonic pet agree and that seems to be helping, I think it breaks the cycle of that anxoius protective response. She certainly does not do it when I'm gone, Ive tested her.

Also, I feel badly that he is this anxious. Its cute, but its also a little sad just how worked up and protective they are.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Isabelle can get this way when she doesn't get enough exercise either from weather or life is too busy. Jim calls it her "grumble monster." I think she does it out of boredom as it often happens when she rules the house on squirrel patrol running thru the house at the windows grumbling too. I find she doesn't do it when exhausted as that is her quietiest time.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Bella does this too! And the description of the bark is perfect. We were actually suprised to hear her voice, since Willow is so quiet. We thought for sure Bella had picked up the barking from General, our yorkie.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Augie doesn't woof when we get up out of chairs, but he does alert us to someone at the door, cats outside, people going down the street, which I am very glad about, as recently the neighborhood has had some theft issues with someone stealing landscape plants, both in pots and digging them out of the ground, during the night.  There have been a few nights where he has raced to the door barking, and I chalked it up to a possible cat outside. It is possible he was hearing other things. So I am going to pay closer attention when this happens. He quiets right down when we tell him it is OK. He didn't bark for the longest time, and when he did the first time, I was amazed at what a big voice he had for such a little dog.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> ...a little grrbwuff wuff ...
> thoughts?


I just had new windows put in the house & don't have blinds yet. Cody & I were sitting on the couch last night, facing the bow window. He spent 2 hours "grrbwuff wuff'ing" at the 4 look-alikes staring back at him. I felt bad that he was never able to relax and at the same time couldn't stop laughing at him growling at his own reflection.ound:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Pepper does a version of this when he hears a horse go by out front or loud activity outside. Sometimes other dogs barking in the distance will get a wuff or two out of him.

The only time he barks when I get up out of a chair is if it's near potty time, especially final potty (before bed).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That's the same thing Gabby "said" last night when we had the tv on pause. She doesn't like those peeps on tv staring at her!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha. at least Jasper is in step with a nice crowd. He has always let us know of impending danger like weather, cars and animal invaders. But this jumping attention when we get up is new. It happens more with DH. Jasper is his protector more than anyone else. Poor Jasper I wish we could teach him we can take care of ourselves. 

DO you think this has anything to do with putting a mailbox outside? that now that we have taken away his job he assigned himself a new one?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Isabelle can get this way when she doesn't get enough exercise either from weather or life is too busy. Jim calls it her "grumble monster." I think she does it out of boredom as it often happens when she rules the house on squirrel patrol running thru the house at the windows grumbling too. I find she doesn't do it when exhausted as that is her quietiest time.


I was going to say the same thing....
Sometimes I think Jasper and my Casper are alot alike and Casper did a very strange thing the other day too.... ran out the kitchen door though the garage door chasing a neighbor's kitty. I had to chase him around the block in 90 degree temp. He never does this, I think he was giving himself a little exercise. It has been so hot here, it is hard to walk them, hot in the am and pm.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

When the mail comes or when someone rings the bell or the phone rings, etc - you anticipate something and then stand up. Right? You have get the mail, answer the door or the phone - anticipation. Most dogs know, without fail, what is anticipatory stand up and what's a more relaxed stand. Clover knows when I answer the phone with intent of answering the door before I ever stand up. 

At some point, Jasper started thinking that every stand means an anticipation - and, at some point, you started anticipating Jasper getting worked up before you stood up. Now you're stuck in a cycle where you are feeding off each other. 

You need to re-condition Jasper not to worry when you stand up. If you stand up and he's anxious, just sit back down until he calms down, then stand up again. If he stays calm, go about whatever you were doing. This will be a pain for awhile - you'll need to do many "false starts" where you stand up just to re-condition his reaction - but eventually, he'll stop paying attention to standing up as a signal unto itself. Takes some doing, but, it always does! 

The mail box might have triggered the cycle - he's on edge waiting for the mail man to show up, that creep hasn't been here for DAYS now!! - but that's no longer the cause of it. 

Let me know if you would like some specifics or help!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, thank you for that. I suspected as much but couldn't figure out the steps to stop it. We will try your suggestion.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn said:


> I was going to say the same thing....
> Sometimes I think Jasper and my Casper are alot alike and Casper did a very strange thing the other day too.... ran out the kitchen door though the garage door chasing a neighbor's kitty. I had to chase him around the block in 90 degree temp. He never does this, I think he was giving himself a little exercise. It has been so hot here, it is hard to walk them, hot in the am and pm.


Lynn, nice to hear from you. I too think Jasper and cash must have been separated at birth.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- very good point. As soon as my cell phone goes off all 3 of my dogs go to find it-pavlov! The good thing is I never lose it but the bad thing is they slow me down on the way too it.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

^ haha! Every time my cell phone rings Roscoe wuffs, gruffs, then howls! He knows Tim's ring, and if I say "See you soon" he goes and waits by the front door for daddy to get home! LOL


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Gizmo used to warn Mommy everytime my brother went to the bathroom at night. I fixed that though by waking up out of deep sleep and saying out of nowhere to her WILL YOU STOP!, now she goes ruff....
It's like I hear you but I don't want to wake mommy 

She will come out of deep upside down sleep if he so much as creaks in the next room


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Mine run to the kitchen when we get up. They just know a snack is coming. You can see their disappointment when we go to the bathroom.

Smarty has excellent hearing. She starts to snarl-bark a second or two before my kitchen timer or cell phone goes off. There must to a pre sound that I don't hear.


----------

